# Hi from Indiana!



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello and welcome! Really curious to learn all about training a mule. Will you be using him/her for riding and driving? Do they react to new things similar to horses or are they real steady? Sorry for all the questions, but I am facinated by mules.


----------



## firebird96ta (Feb 4, 2009)

No problem; I'm not an expert, though; I'm still learning 'mule', lol! We haven't decided for sure if he's going to be a 'lifer' here or not yet, but if he is, he'll be riding only. I have no interest in driving. From what I've read, mules have a tendency to be much smarter than horses (I don't know how that could be, though, I've known some VERY smart horses, lol!) and training a mule is said to be completely different because they 'think' differently. There's a lot to learn!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome! It's great to have you! I love your avatar pic, by the way.


----------



## firebird96ta (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks! The 'mouthy' one in the pic is Drifter; we can't leave halters on anybody or they'll end up unbuckled out in the field somewhere, lol. Same way with just about anything else...if he can pick it up and pack it off, he will


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome! this is a great place to come for advice and to learn new things! hope you enjoy!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you


----------

